# Re: British fishing vessels



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: British fishing vessels*

Hi
I was just wondering if anyone had any details of the following four British fishing vessels and the cir***stances in which they were lost - Nautilis (lost with seven men in 1972), Dinas (lost with five in 1971) , Rosebud (lost with seven in 1970) and Refleuir (lost with six in 1968).
All the best


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Any idea as to port reg, or location?
Too early to appear on MAIB.
(http://www.maib.gov.uk/home/index.cfm)


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Treeve
I only know that the Rosebud was registered in Inverness and lost near Torran Rocks, the Dinas was registered in Fleetwood, and the Nautilis was lost SE of the Shetlands. Yes, the MAIB wasn't set up til 1989.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

DINAS
Harry Wright's drawing of her and some details at
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/fwdgal14/dinas.html

DINAS FD55 
Photograph at
http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk/dinasdiesel.html

also at
http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk/
search for FD55


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

A thought ... have you looked in Larne's Shipwrecks of Britain and Ireland?


----------



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

Refluirer was lost off Kinlochbervie on 3rd Jan 1968 running for shelter when a sudden storm blew up . She was BF registered .
Foggy.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

REFLEURIR
She also had a brush with fate in May 1961
"a Banff seine-net boat, struck the rocks near Duncansby Head but refloated at high tide without assistance and without much damage. Another fishing vessel and the Fishery Cruiser NORNA stood by."


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

stevo7 said:


> Hi
> I was just wondering if anyone had any details of the following four British fishing vessels and the cir***stances in which they were lost - Nautilis (lost with seven men in 1972), Dinas (lost with five in 1971) , Rosebud (lost with seven in 1970) and Refleuir (lost with six in 1968).
> All the best


The Rosebud was actually Rosebud 2.She was built in 1955 in Buckie for Tom Ross of Burghead.When lost she I was deep sea but it was around 14th,Dec70.as you stated ,on the Torran Rocks.Skipper Alex Davidson was ages with me.then he would have been 27.I am trying to remember the seven lost .I can remember six.At present I am abroad and am not sure of any contact in Burghead to help as I am not from a fishing family.
John Fraser


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV Rosebud 2, Nautilis, Dinas and Refleuir*

Thanks for all your replies. Do you know any further details of the loss of the Rosebud 2 - e.g. the cause of the loss? Is there a website for Larne's Shipwrecks of Britain and Ireland? Regards


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

It's a book, or series of them, if you want separate areas.
Try Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shipwreck-Index-British-Isles-Vol/dp/0900528885
I believe he will be placing it online, eventually, if he can get the funding.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I found this in my "favorites".

http://www.shipwrecks.uk.com/info3.htm


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Treeve


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

dinas fd 55 j marr fwd transferred to aberdeen 1969 bu drapers hull 4.76


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Trawlerboy - do you know anyone who might know anything of the other disasters, I'm struggling with them?


----------



## foggy1953 (Mar 19, 2006)

At the same time Refleuir was lost a crewman was also lost overboard from the macduff seiner Boy Peter.A disaster fund was set up at the time for the bereaved families,at the moment i can only recall the Refleuir having five of a crew unless the sixth was the crew member from Boy Peter. There was an inquest held into the sinking of the Refleuir some time after the disaster at Banff Sherriff Court. Foggy.


----------



## stevo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Foggy - you don't have any details of the vessel - type of vessel, etc?


----------



## MALC7 (Aug 24, 2012)

John 

Apologies for contacting you out of the blue a long time after the original post.

My dad John Campbell fished out of Lossie on Daisy INS 251, Caronia INS276 and INS146 and St Gerardine INS251.

As you may know he was rescued from the Moray Firth back in Jan 53.

I am doing a bit of investigation for a friend who lost a relative from Burghead at sea and we think it might be the Rosebud. Would you be prepared to share the six names you know ? 

You can get me at either - "[email protected]" or 
"[email protected]"

I'd be very grateful if you could help with my research in narrowing down names.

Thanks

Malcolm


----------



## clairemcgillivray (Mar 6, 2020)

*RE: Rosebud II*

Hello everyone,

Stumbled upon this thread and have some information to share RE: Rosebud II, although the thread is old I thought I'd reply in case anybody is still looking for information.

As someone has previously mentioned, Rosebud II was lost at Torran Rocks off the Ross of Mull c. 14th Dec 1970. Onboard were the following:

Sandy Mackenzie, aged 32, of Burghead
Alex. Davidson, 28, skipper
David Robertson, aged 19
Brian Peterkin, aged 23, of Burghead
Billy Mackenzie, also of Burghead, brother of Sandy Mackenzie
John Crawford, aged 35
Robert Mackenzie, aged 23, unrelated to Sandy and Billy
From what I can see Sandy and Brian's bodies were found in the initial search. From the attached information from Buckie Heritage it appears the remaining men were officially declared lost at sea, and are commemorated at the Fisherman's Memorial Hall in Buckie. Hope this helps anyone still searching, as below, can send the newspaper article if required.

*References*

 Canmore entry for the vessel
 Newspaper article dated 16 Dec 1970, personal collection (if anyone requires a copy let me know and I will e-mail same across, it's not great quality)
 Buckie Heritage table of persons lost at sea
 Photo of Rosebud II (INS 294) from Trawler Pictures


----------

